# 'Lo dog.



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Been a while.  Me and the gang are still alive and kicking! Thought you all might like some updated pictures of 'Lo.


































Playing (fighting to the death ) with Dar:

























D boy. 
















(you gotta admit he's gorgeous! If you won't admit it, you can also go with disarmingly cute)

Posing together:








(Hard to believe she's a pound heavier and a half inch taller hu?)

Fighting over sticks:
















(She _always _wins)

Beach trip:









Playing at the lake:









Little armadillo boy 'Lo found for me:
















And the table I told her to wait on while I took said pictures, and she sobbed quietly to herself lol.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Awww Lovely pictures I love the second one of her, very beautiful :0)


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Simon! I really like that one too.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful pictures, as always. Love the armadillo too!

Your dogs' coats look in perfect condition. Do you spend hours on them?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HEy! Long time no see! welcome back!  The second pic of 'lo is my fav. so cute! and funky blue do is back! lol nice pics!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Sue- Their bathed, brushed and get faces/tails shaved weekly. Mid week I brush out D again (he's shorter now, but I'll start again in a few weeks) and maybe 'Lo's legs (just for looks, she doesn't matt) Stomachs and feet are done monthly. 'Lo get's her cut redone about every two weeks, and her mohawk is trimmed every month. Before a known photo shoot or event they always get cleaned up though, so yall never really see them when their due for a bath. All together I'd guess it's a little more then two hours a week for grooming. =)

Amanda- Thanks! I'm afraid the funky blue never even really left though lol. She might go a few days without it, but it tends to get reapplied like clock work. I'm glad it's easy and fast to put on at least. She's just not 'Lo without a little blue on nowadays.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wondered where you'd gone ... busy taking snaps, great as usual. Lo does look sorry for herself on the table....armadillos!!!!!!


----------



## domdom1996 (May 23, 2011)

Love the second one  Looks like they had a great time!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww fab armadilo how old do you think it was. 

my girls all still have their mohawks that i gave them two weeks ago they are growing out nicely.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you very much guys! 

kendal-I'm not sure, it was young by it's size, but was hardened. A few months I'd guess? I've never seen a baby before lol. Do you have a thread up with their mohawks? I'd love to see them.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yay - glad to see 'Lo (and you!) back! And looking good, as ever!

Do you think she fancied an armadillo snack? Rosie tried to eat a frog the other week, but it was too fast for her (mainly because it scared the life out of her when it first jumped - she's never met one that moved before!)


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

She wasn't thinking dinner. When I cornered it and picked it up, she came over (very slowly lol) and sniffed it. She was intrigued, but not aggressive at all. She did bark and whine when she's make it stop running (I stopped her 'play' fast) but I think she was just over stimulated. But no matter how worked up she got, she still wouldn't get within a foot of it, unless I had it in hand. 

It's funny, she always leaves enough room between her and the found animal so that it can't lung at her. She has a very suspicious nature about the unknown, even after all the money I spend running her around when she was young sadly. But at least I know she'll never be bit by a snake, ****, ect as long as she can see it because she will always stay far enough away to be safe from an attack.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Amazing to see these pics again, thanks Louise.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi there wondered where u had gone! Nice to see u back great pics, great ones of ur beautiful doggies. The ones of the armidilo are fab, those things are so strange but also quite cute! Emma x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Come Back Adrienne!! we miss your pups...and colours...I actually ran into a lady who coloured her dog pink with the sidewalk chalk and thought of you!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, I thought Adrienne was back for a moment too! I love 'Lo, so nice to see such a different looking 'poo.


----------

